# To say guns kill people is as ridiculous as saying pencils misspell words.



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

Fight for your Rights. The 2nd Amendment is a soldier under constant fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Like spoons make people fat.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Non sequitur but I concur!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

They do. Guns actually do kill people, and animals too...


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Like spoons make people fat.


They do. So do forks.

It 's just not their fault...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Maol9 said:


> They do. Guns actually do kill people, and animals too...


Totally blown out of proportion...Bullets kill more people than guns do, and bleeding out kills more people than bullets....and hearts stopping kills more people than bleeding out does.....But being stupid is the biggest killer of all.


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

Maol9 said:


> They do. Guns actually do kill people, and animals too...


I think you missed the point. A gun by itself kills nothing. It is a tool that is used by people to kill people. Try not to over simplify the statement. Are you opposed to the 2nd Amendment? Are you in favor of gun control? If not, why make such a statement when the implication of my statement is obvious?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

Maol9 said:


> They do. Guns actually do kill people, and animals too...


And only in the hands of a human

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> ...But being stupid is the biggest killer of all.


That sir is not a Non sequitur. That my friend is a plain old fashioned ordinary truism. Thank you!

_Non sequitur - an inference or a conclusion that does not follow from the premises_

_Truism - a self-evident, obvious truth. _


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

CamoDude9 said:


> And only in the hands of a human
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can we be at the truth then?

Humans kill humans. At a phenomenal rate I should add. That is one of the reasons why I like guns. They enable to me to kill those who would kill me or other humans. Thank God we are allowed to own in this country such instruments/tools to protect ourselves/families/communities from those humans in such an equalizing and final manner. Guns kill very efficiently.

Thank you Lord and God Bless America!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Totally blown out of proportion...Bullets kill more people than guns do, and bleeding out kills more people than bullets....and hearts stopping kills more people than bleeding out does.....But being stupid is the biggest killer of all.


And stupidity can't be cured.


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

Maol9 said:


> Can we be at the truth then?
> 
> Humans kill humans. At phenomenal rate I should add. That is one of the reasons why I like guns. They enable to me to kill those who would kill me or other humans. Thank God we are allowed to own in this country such instruments/tools to protect ourselves/families/communities from those humans in such an equalizing and final manner. Guns kill very efficiently.
> 
> Thank you Lord and God Bless America!


Lol like I said my post went *zooom* right over your head. But I agree with your position. I just question your statement. You know damn well what I meant. No need for explanation. Thanks bud!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

The title to the post is in reference to all the signs and gun control arguments which state in general "Guns kill" therefore they should be legislated against the 2nd Amendment. For all you perfectionists, the implication of my post is self evident. If you're trying to correct me by saying things like "Guns do kill people" the intent of the post either went right over your head or you're so anal you should get a life. Or join the left and help that catchphrase pass on down the road.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maol9 said:


> They do. Guns actually do kill people, and animals too...


I'd like to see *one* case of a gun hauled into court and convicted of killing someone.

'Cuz if guns kill people, all mine are defective since they've never killed anyone.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

CamoDude9 said:


> Lol like I said my post went *zooom* right over your head. But I agree with your position. I just question your statement. You know damn well what I meant. No need for explanation. Thanks bud!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is so obvious to everyone that humans kill humans. They use guns, swords, knifes, cars, bombs, and even pencils.

Why come here and make a basically false statement for what purpose? As Squatch said it was such a Non Sequitur, but beyond that you gave no reason for stating the 'obvious' as you imply it was.

You toss out mindless fluff that is in fact actually false on its face, and you thought what was gonna happen?

Straight up Bud, guns kill people every day, pencils misspell words, and dumb asses are all over the internet. That's the truth. So what? What was your freaking point in the first place?

I should have just ignored this thread but I guess I am just tired of BS. Had a bad day and just enough Cabernet to bite. I hope next time you bring more to the conversation than a bumper sticker.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'd like to see *one* case of a gun hauled into court and convicted of killing someone.
> 
> 'Cuz if guns kill people, all mine are defective since they've never killed anyone.


Hack, your just not using them correctly, or not trying hard enough...

If I am skillful enough, one of mine is gonna kill a gobbler right after dawn.

That's how they work. A tool in my hand, they kill...

and that is the truth about guns.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

CamoDude9 said:


> The title to the post is in reference to all the signs and gun control arguments which state in general "Guns kill" therefore they should be legislated against the 2nd Amendment. For all you perfectionists, the implication of my post is self evident. If you're trying to correct me by saying things like "Guns do kill people" the intent of the post either went right over your head or you're so anal you should get a life. Or join the left and help that catchphrase pass on down the road.


I appreciate the spirit of your implication. I just think you are wrong and not facing reality, not that the left does either. I think we all play into their hands with such false responses like this one 'guns don't kill people'. Obviously they do, if they didn't I wouldn't bother to have any.

I make no bones about it. If guns didn't kill people I would have to find a different tool. I am really tired of the libtards twisting words and truth. Things are what they are and they do what we make them to do. Guns are made to kill, that my friend is what we call a truism.

Instead what we should be saying is "People kill people that's why I have a gun for protection, so I can kill those that want to do evil to me or mine".

Good night God Bless


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maol9 said:


> Hack, your just not using them correctly, or not trying hard enough...
> ............


No. *Guns* kill people. You said so yourself. So it's *THE GUN* that is not doing anything correctly, or it's *THE GUN* that's not trying hard enough.

Guns kill people....... even without any human operating them. They just jump up and start firing away.

They tromp into schools and churches and post offices and McDonalds all by themselves and fire off 100 rounds. Amazing how they can not only do that, _but they reload themselves as well_. That must be a sight to behold.

Then the cops show up and pump 40 or 50 rounds into THE GUN. And then THE GUN is either pronounced dead at the scene, or transported by ambulance to the nearest emergency gunsmith. If the gun survives, it's arrested, read it's Miranda Rights, booked, formally charged, fingerprinted, and goes before the judge the next moring.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> No. *Guns* kill people. You said so yourself. So it's *THE GUN* that is not doing anything correctly, or it's *THE GUN* that's not trying hard enough.
> 
> Guns kill people....... even without any human operating them. They just jump up and start firing away.
> 
> ...


The real answer here is either you put your guns into group therapy or whoever had them before did. They are now well adjusted guns and probably have not gone off their meds.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

CamoDude9 said:


> And only in the hands of a human
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not 100% true


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> The real answer here is either you put your guns into group therapy or whoever had them before did. They are now well adjusted guns and probably have not gone off their meds.


They've always been well-adjusted (especially the ones with adjustable trigger pulls). I verify the scopes on a regular basis. They all get equal range time. I clean them religiously. They all get a regular, well-balanced diet of a variety of ammo brands and weight. They are given Hoppe's and M-Pro regularly to prevent many maladies. They're properly stored and much care is taken during transport. They even make annual trips to a gunsmith for a more thorough cleaning and safety inspection.

But dammit, they _*just ...... have ..... not ..... killed ..... anyone*_.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> No. *Guns* kill people. You said so yourself. So it's *THE GUN* that is not doing anything correctly, or it's *THE GUN* that's not trying hard enough.
> 
> Guns kill people....... even without any human operating them. They just jump up and start firing away.
> 
> ...


Hack, I think you are missing my point.

Guns are instruments/tools for dealing death, just exactly as they are designed and made to be. They kill people every day and that is why I have them. The day they can't is the day I get rid of them.

I just believe in speaking the truth. If the libtards want to flip the script into non-reality why is it we let them?

My point is this why are we afraid speaking the truth, of talking about reality? Just what is wrong with the fact that guns do their job? That they perform exactly as they are designed to, that they kill. In fact that is exactly why we have them.

What we should be saying is why we it is that we have them, and that it is our constitutional right to own such death dealing machines. I am tired of the BS. Tired of Libtards. I am unapologetic about the fact that I am a free born man with the right to defend myself and to slay those who would do me or mine harm. Sorry Bud, but it is my unalienable right to not be a victim. It is also my right to kill those don't like it, and who seek to deprive me of this very basic human right of self defense.

I won't speak like a libtard and pretend that Guns don't kill, that planes don't fly, that drills don't make holes... I refuse to give up reality and live in a world where guns don't kill, because the next thing you know they'll be telling me since that is true... then I just don't need them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maol9 said:


> .................What we should be saying is why we it is that we have them, and that it is our constitutional right to own such death dealing machines............


Eeeeeeh.... not exactly true. Our rights are given to us _by our Creator_.



> .......We hold these Truths to be self-evident, that all Men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights,.....


The Constitution (and the 2nd Amendment) merely codifies that. And it was written *to put the power into the hands of the citizens to overthrow their government.*


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Eeeeeeh.... not exactly true. Our rights are given to us _by our Creator_.
> 
> The Constitution (and the 2nd Amendment) merely codifies that. And it was written *to put the power into the hands of the citizens to overthrow their government.*


Hack, thank you.

On this we are one voice.


----------

